# Common for Chi's to lick themselves clean?



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Lately, Zeus has been licking his paws, and then pawing his face (much like a cat grooms themselves). He's never done this before. The skin looks fine. It's not inflammed, red, or angry like skin allergies appear. It just looks like he's grooming himself. Does anyone elses Chi do this? I do know Zeus hates to get dirty. He refuses to go potty if the ground even has morning dew on it.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Yes, it is a common trait in Chis, and Tucker has always done this.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chiwi does it too! i was begining to think i should have her in a different place at work, being in the kitty ward was rubbing off on her lol but as long as i know other chi's clean themselves like cats do she's ok lol.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

luvmypuppet said:


> chiwi does it too! i was begining to think i should have her in a different place at work, being in the kitty ward was rubbing off on her lol but as long as i know other chi's clean themselves like cats do she's ok lol.


    

Yep, Lily does it too. Very charming trait.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Gadget has always done this too... he is the cleanest puppy around...


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Stinky has always done it...I call him puppy-cat..before when he didn't have a barking mate (smelly) he would meow...  well, as close a meow a dog can do


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

love your new siggy vala!!!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

YUP mine too!!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Jasmine does the licking too. But Tia, my chi who passed away last year, was the "queen of licking". LOL I very seldom had to wipe or clean her face or eyes because she kept them so clean herself.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Both sadie and ritz are like little cats, and always groom themselves! Sadie is a big priss too about where she walks and pees, Ritz will just go anywhere (what a boy)=)


----------

